# Meat injector



## bapos (Dec 19, 2009)

I saw this used on Pit masters and thought it would be very good for turkey injecting, they were using it on whole hog. I do deep fried turkeys for people during the Thanksgiving season.

LIke the size and volume... what I dont like is the price.

Just wondering is someone has seen this somewhere else with a cheaper price tag?


http://www.jacksoldsouth.com/store/i...products_id=11


----------



## deltadude (Dec 19, 2009)

Do you need that kind of rig for casual cooking?  Typically I only inject pork butt, and a chicken occasionally, so the injection syringe is good enough for me.  I have done 3 pork butts all injected, but the extra time to load the syringe isn't a big deal to me.


----------



## bapos (Dec 19, 2009)

I did 3 turkeys this last thanksgiving and I dont mind the metal syringe but it would go a ton faster with this rig but I cant justtify spending a 175.00 on something I use 2x a year and on occassion when I do beer can chickens.

I didnt know if it was a deal of your paying extra since its on jacks old south webpage or thats the going rate for such a device. I have yet to see anything else like this?

If anyone else knows who else has this kind of a rig let me know.


Bapos


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 19, 2009)

Bass Pro has it for $149.99
http://www.sausagemaker.com/13600hig...emeatpump.aspx

Butcher & Packer has it for $149.00
http://www.butcher-packer.com/index....products_id=28

Alied Kenko has it for $167.95
http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/p...oducts_id/1009


----------



## bapos (Dec 19, 2009)

he 30 bucks is 30 bucks 

thanks


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2009)

Why would you spend 150.00 bucks for somethng that you are going to use 3-4 times a year. I have question for ya do you like bridges???


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 19, 2009)

I just use the manual brine pump; I can do a turkey in about a minute flat with it, for 3 turkeys it'd take me 3 or 4 minutes, can't justify spending $149.99 for 3-5 min. of work.  Only takes a few refills, and you just suck it up out of a container then inject; suck, inject, suck, inject.  That's it. Here's mine from Butcher Packer:
http://www.butcher-packer.com/index....products_id=25

Now, if you were pumping 20 hams a day then yes, the $149.99 would be worth it; or even a thou for a motorized brine pump.  But for occasional brining, the one above does the job quick and easy!  And, it's 29.99!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 19, 2009)

If you check your grocery stores you can buy a jar of Cajun Marinade and get a free plastic injector with it... they work great, that is what I use...

You can even order them direct here...
http://www.cajuninjector.com/cajun-i...injectors.html

Injector only...$4.99
http://www.brucefoods.com/mystOre/pr...&idproduct=141


----------



## eman (Dec 19, 2009)

Thought i saw one here somewhere that was made from a pump sprayer.
 Wouldn't cost a bunch and can achieve fairly high psi.


----------



## meateater (Dec 19, 2009)

I was thinking about a injector for $8.99 and came to realize that I have 4 in my drawer that I got for free with a jug of marinade.  Free is good. Before I spent that kind of cash I would get a vacuum marinader, but thats just me.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 20, 2009)

You can buy an injector at Walmart for under $5, but it is a straight needle, not like the perforated needle that comes with the brining pump from Butcher Packer, which evenly pumps the brine in 360° direction out the sides of the needle, brining all the muscle groups.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a couple cajun injectors that came with marinade, so far they work well.  I also have a Marivac that works quite well for smaller pieces of meat such as steaks, chops, breast....


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's Tips Pig Sticker Pumper!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=80020

L8ter 
SOB


----------



## tn_bbq (Dec 20, 2009)

The ones I've bought at Wal Mart have exit holes on the top and bottom (hope that makes sense) and not just a single hole at the bottom.


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 20, 2009)

I use an old veterinary vaccine gun and good needles. It is faster and easier than the 3 ring style, and much easier on the hands.


----------



## bapos (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a stainless steel injector and have used plastic ones in the past (which I no longer use and hope others dont.)

I do inject with some very spicey stuff so if you use a plastic injector if your needle clogs stop and dont try and press it out. I had one break on me and give me eyes which was not fun. Spend the money here. Its a safety issue.

Only issue I have with some of the home built items (modified bug sprayer) is that your seasoning would have to be in pure liquid form. I can see some adapting of this to maybe work.

Only thing I saw in the pit masters show when they were injecting whole hog was when they were pumping their injectors it was spewing out like it was worn out and or broken? 

I wouldnt mind the price if it were stainless but plastic? Sorry not to sound cheap but being able to fix or repair/replace pieces is tons better with with stainless that with plastic.

As for bridges....yeah I like them... and I pay for them also. One exception... I continue you to pay taxes and they are still not being maintained? We seem to be too busy spending money on wars/conflicts we will get little or no return on.


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's a pic of what I use. It wasn't real accurate, and we found better ones for vaccinating, but it works real well for this use.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2009)

Check this Big Boy out on eBay for $25.00 + $6.98 Shipping...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Charlies-Meat-Ma...item4a9d383287


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with this statement

I use the cheap free ones for know...until someone gets the hint and buys me a stainless one.....( Babe if you are reading this I mean YOU!!!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    )


----------



## luvdatritip (Dec 22, 2009)

This is a nice unit and won't put you in the poor house. Print out the link and leave it where "Babe" will see it. It just might end up in your stocking
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.thekitchenstore.com/goststmain.html


----------



## john3198 (Jan 13, 2010)

I just bought one of these Dial-O-Matic hand pumps (the one with the pistol grip) for about $35 bucks after seeing somebody post a picture of one they got for Christmas. 

It has two needles - one bottom opening only, one multiple opening. You can adjust the amount of liquid injected per stroke very easily. 

See the website for details and distributers. I couldn't find one locally, so I contacted their customer support. They responded promply and steered me to a place in Houston that carried them. Nice folks. 

http://www.colorado-serum.com/wimco/foodpump.html


----------

